# NBA on ABC



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

The quality of the NBA on ABC sucks! Whenever they go to an onscreen graphic like the half-time stats or anything it goes blurry. You can actually see it going from crisp to blurry. They do their ABC/ESPN partnership on ABC but when it's on ESPN this issue doesn't happen. Doesn't anyone on ABC notice this and fix it? I'm on DirecTV by the way receiving it via satellite. Am I the only one that sees this?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I only caught the final quarter, but the Cleveland/Boston game looked excellent here on ABC HD on Time Warner.


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

The game itself looked fine in HD, it's the onscreen graphics that are blurry.


----------

